# asvab question



## ronmac13 (Sep 23, 2009)

i took the asvab back in 07, i planned on joining the cg right after high school but you know how stuff changes.

Do your score's expire after a certain time?

I got a 68 on mine, is that good?


----------



## CAMO84 (Sep 23, 2009)

my son who is in the Dep Program for the Navy and an assistant at the recruiters office said that it expires after 1 year. He also said that what the arm forces look at is your line scores more than overall. He originally was going into the CG but had a bad recruiter that would not return any calls. So he went Navy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not certain on the expiration date but my son took his last month and scored a 70 on the practice and a 68 on the actual.  I think I remember the recruiter saying if he's had it in the last 6 months they could use that score, but he took his 1st over a year ago.  I believe a 68 is a decent score...at least the recruiter told me my son did good.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 23, 2009)

68 opens up pretty much any job in the Army...  GT score of 110 or higher is preferred also.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 23, 2009)

i ended up getting a 71. I guess ill have to retake it. better study.
Im not sure about line scores.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 23, 2009)

gt would be 122(if i figured it out right) according  to the internet.

I would really like to be a pilot.


----------



## madpegtod (Sep 28, 2009)

A 68 should be good enough for most jobs (rates). I scored a 76 on mine. I asked the Navy counselor at MEPS what jobs did I qualify for. He just pulled out the job description book, handed it to me and said "Pick one!" I could have picked any job except nuclear, which required a different test. 

The weird thing is that I had to retake it again when I joined the Army National Guard after I left the Navy. I scored a 76 again about 8 years later. Guess I didn't learn much in the Navy.


----------



## bar046 (Sep 28, 2009)

The test score is good for a year. You can retest during that year to try and improve your score. If you score lower then you are stuck with it until which time you can retest again. When I was an Army recruiter duringthe 80s we were looking for anyone with a HS Diploma that scored in mental catagory 1-3A. A score of 50 or above places you in the 3A catagory. Some jobs require at least a GT (General Technical) score of 110 or higher. This is a sub-score of just one area of the test and each aptitude area has a separate score other than that score given for the entire test in general. These sub-areas tell the military where you have the most success of training and performing a certain skill. Hope this helps.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't remember ever having anyone ask or look at anything other than GT score.  The GT score (like Merc said) is sometimes used as a qualification for certain jobs.  If I recall, SF, master gunner (Army) school, etc. had a 110 requirement.  I think 110 is pretty standard for some of the jobs that require a min. score. 

**You also have to have a college degree or equivalent and be a comissioned or warrant officer to fly (as the pilot anyway).  You can put in for OCS or WOCS but check into the requirements.  If there are enlisted pilot slots I never saw any.  

GT score maxes out at 140 unless that has changed recently.


----------



## bar046 (Sep 28, 2009)

The other scores are used by the Guidance Counselors at MEPS to qualify you for different jobs. In other words, if you have a low "EL" score, you're not going to qualify for most jobs in electronics, etc..


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 28, 2009)

ronmac, you have received some very wise answers, but regardless of what job you choose make sure it is in writing on branch letterhead......oh and another tidbit of info....if you are over 6' tall forget being a pilot in a Navy Jet....been there done that...got the highest score in my entire class on the asvab(forget the number), recruiters called me for 6 months everyday...I wanted 1 job, fly jets and land on boats....problem was I am 6'4" tall....we ended up changing our phone number.......


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, regardless of what you choose make sure you get it guaranteed in writing. I was surprised at the number of guys in basic that had no idea that they could've chosen their job before joining. Some ended up packing parachutes for a living.


----------



## centerc (Sep 28, 2009)

The Coast Guard requires higher scores than the Army or Navy they are more inline with the Air force. If you are interested in Aviation you could be an enlisted flight Engineer or Helicopter flight mechanic.You get to fly just not drive.


----------



## Crustydemon (Sep 29, 2009)

I also agree with the getting it in writing, but most importantly, do something that will train you for a job when you get out. I was Airborne Infantry, a recruiters wet dream, now at 42 my knees and ankles are shot and my military training prepaired me to be a security guard.Really, I'm an electrician. Learn a skill or job that will help you on the outside, I didn't and really wished I did.

Crusty


----------

